# First morels on the range...(?)



## upnorthshroomer

Hi I am new on here but been picking shrooms for around 16 years up in northern mn. I just figured I would check on my early season scouting spots and I found my first two morels. They are black morels but are just really light being so fresh. So anyway I figured I would contribute n share my finding. I would like to post a pic but am not quite sure how to attach it yet. Thinking a good week or so to start seeing more here.


----------



## swedetown218

What habitat do you look for hunting up north. I'm north of have spent a lot of time in the woods in spring in the area surrounding Duluth and never found any. I've hit aspen stands, river bottoms, etc. with no luck.


----------



## judy j

SwedeTown: I have never found morels around Duluth or on the North Shore and have looked for 15+ years. There are VERY scattered reports of others finding them in these areas. If you want to find the black morels head to Bemidji or the BWCA.


----------



## upnorthshroomer

I am about a hour north of Duluth mn. Right now is quite early for this year but you need to be south side hills with as much sun exposure as possible. Yet you want the right amount of moisture to be in the ground. I like to start on the edge of fields to begin with then move to more covered and moister areas. Elms are very hard to find here but if you do find them chances are you'll find mushrooms. Otherwise aspen and pine but more grassy or mossy then hard pack with lots of pine needles.


----------

